# Your very first pic and your last..(most recent)..I call this thread..CHANGES!



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Please include names, sex, and ages of your two photos..thanks 










Tazor, male 7 weeks










Tazor at 9 months


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

I can't wait until I can participate in this thread. Your boy is very handsome!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

The very first pic I took of Gunner when he was 7 weeks old. This was the day we met and I picked red boy as my Gunner. The following week was the longest week of my life it seemed.










And today, just 2 months shy of turning 4 (how can that be?).


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie, male, ages 3 months and 2 1/2 years...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Ace, male, 8wks and 2 yrs.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Kaos v Wolfstraum
Female
-4 days old









8 months old









Dante
Actually not sure how old he is in this photo, I got him when he was 4 1/2 months old









8 Years old


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

Zeus male..hes 6 months now...
this was first pic i ever seen that the breeder sent me when he was about 8 weeks.....and today after our walk


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

This is a great idea for a thread. We've only had Pyrrha since May, but she's already changed so much and become so much more confident and happy! 

First picture I took of her; she's hiding from us in the backyard, because she's terrified: 

17 May 2012










Pyrrha, now, taken 15 July 2012:










She's so much happier and it makes me thrilled to see how much progress she's made. Even more to come, I'm sure!


----------



## BoltonClan (Jul 17, 2012)

Drake, male, bought him here at the age of 6 months old.









Drake, 3 years old.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Big thanks to everyone who participated, I am really enjoying seeing the huge differences. Also would like to mention the rescue dog posts who showed us a big personality change...thats awesome!

I know how hard it is to have a puppy and guess what he/she may look like later. I tried to find similar pups for comparison. Although all dogs develope differently, its fun to compare anyway.. thanks again!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Hope you don't mind, but I wanted to show you a true "before & after" pic showing how much Gunner changed.
Left pic he was about 4 months old, the right pic he was 3 yrs old.
What a difference. You'd never know it was the same dog, except for the puppy sit.


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

Navajo when he was a baby.........and at 8 months old (taken yesterday)


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is my boy, Wvader.

First pic is at about 7 weeks old taken by the breeder. The second pic is at a year old (5-3-12).


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

This is Dakoda on the day I picked her up, at six weeks old.








And now here she is at 2 yrs, with her friends.








And her alone at 2 yrs


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

This is Titan when I picked him out at 4 weeks old and again at 2.5 years waiting his turn at SAR training and sitting in the yard :wub: He's so handsome.. if I do say so myself


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My very first photo of Koda. 5 months old.

















This one taken a few days ago


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Riley from puppy to the most recent!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon, male

7 weeks









3.5 years


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Pan, male

7 weeks









22 months


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Jazmyn, female

8 Weeks









8 Months


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i love this thread..has brought smiles all day!! amazing how much they change! great idea OP


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> i love this thread..has brought smiles all day!! amazing how much they change! great idea OP


I think its amazing too. This breed changes so much..they're like a box of chocolates..you never know.


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Here we go. My boy Kailash, a male black and tanned gsd: 

Kailash, 2 and half months:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=422666572362&set=a.422666442362.217394.549212362&type=3&theater


Kailash, 2 and half years:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151104650307363&set=a.10151104642522363.505202.549212362&type=3&theater


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The day a brought Pimg home:



























And just a couple weeks ago:


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

And now Enakai, our female solid blue gsd.

Enakai at 5 weeks.

Enakai at 14 weeks.


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie, male, ages 3 months and 2 1/2 years...


your boy is handsome! he looks very similar to mine.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Great idea for a post..

Aug 03 2011.. home at last..

May 22 2012...at the beach on Lake Superior..


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

wildo said:


> The day a brought Pimg home:


The change in coat is amazing!! You sure that's the same dog 



Mickeynads said:


> And now Enakai, our female solid blue gsd.
> 
> Enakai at 5 weeks.
> 
> Enakai at 14 weeks.


Oh wow what a change in expression!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

wyoung2153 said:


> The change in coat is amazing!! You sure that's the same dog


Yes- she is extremely faded- and only 6.5 years old. Poor pigment goes with poor breeding. Never the less, there's little I'd change about her. I do fear that by the time she's 8 years old I'm going to have a totally blonde dog! People will start thinking she's a huge Mal!! :rofl:


----------



## ripilomkd (Jul 5, 2012)

Kelly, female, 3-4 weeks old and almost 8 months old.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Hm, not my dog but I shall still post it here. It's a time lapse


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This was Arwen the day I brought her home at just under six weeks and six pounds:









Here she is, the last photo I have of her I think:


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

wyoung2153 said:


> Oh wow what a change in expression!


I know it's just amazing how quick she changed. I can't believe myself it's the same dog lol


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow selzer- that Arwen of yours sure looked a lot like Pimg- even down to my favorite head feature: the eye liner streaks!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

wildo said:


> Yes- she is extremely faded- and only 6.5 years old. Poor pigment goes with poor breeding. Never the less, there's little I'd change about her. I do fear that by the time she's 8 years old I'm going to have a totally blonde dog! People will start thinking she's a huge Mal!! :rofl:


Ha! That's awesome! I think she is beautiful though! I am glad you wouldn't change much about her.. who knew you could purchase a GSD and have a Mal in the end


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GSDGunner said:


> Hope you don't mind, but I wanted to show you a true "before & after" pic showing how much Gunner changed.
> ]


Can never get enough pics of my PB loving boy Gunner :wub:

You guys are making me tear up.


----------



## Bleu (Jan 30, 2011)

Bleu - 7 Weeks Old










Bleu - 23 Months Old


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

Bear at 6 weeks (puppy on right) and 7 months!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't have any baby puppy pics, but there is still a huge change in Aiden since I first got him!

5 months










10 months










1 year











15 months










2 years










3 years (now)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> I don't have any baby puppy pics, but there is still a huge change in Aiden since I first got him!


Hubba Hubba! :wild:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hmmmmm. 

Let's see, Jenna on the day I got her (one of those blackish blobs):









Jenna at six months:









Jenna at 12 months:









Jenna at 2-3 years:









Jenna at 4 years:









Jenna at 6.5 years (not the best picture):


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> Hm, not my dog but I shall still post it here. It's a time lapse
> Time Lapse: Puppy to Adult in 40 seconds. Dunder photo a day. Year 1- YouTube


The person that posted this is actually a member here


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Here is Piper a few days after I got her at just over 12 weeks old. Then a few of her at 6 months old which was yesterday. I love how every dog changes differently!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Hope no one minds putting my mixed baby in this thread...

*Bailey, 11 weeks:*





















*About 12-13 months:*











*His mama: (Lexus)*

*5 months:*











*Around 2-1/2 years:*


----------



## Kwolf94 (May 4, 2012)

Schatzi the day I picked her up (4 months) and then pics from today at 7 months


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Robyn at 3 months

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

Robyn at 10 months

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=18969&stc=1&d=1342572954


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

This is Willow at 7-8 weeks on the day I brought her home and this is a pic I took of her on Sunday lounging on the chair.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW!!! Look at little Willow with her folded ears! She certainly grew out of them! How freakin' cute!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Willy! I think she is pretty darn cute. :wub:


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Jasmine, female, 10 weeks. The night we brought her home. 









Jasmine at 8 months relaxing a couple days ago. 









Another of Jazz at 8 months. Last night, cooling off in our neighbor's kiddie pool. She was playing with two of our neighbor's dogs, a 4 year old lab/border collie mix, and a 2 year old pit bull. She was the only one interested in going in the water


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Awww... this is a great thread! Seeing all these puppies are adorable and the changes are amazing!

Here's some of Zira:

Zira at 3.5 months old.









5 months:









8 months:









12 months:









And 1yr 6m (taken this morning)









We've only had Duke for 6 months. The only change physically is that he's starting to get toned up. But, temperament wise, he's changed a lot. When I first got him he was nervous and skittish. No confidence. He would sleep in the corner of the room and not really come up to us. Very loving as always though!


















And now:


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

So awesome! Great topic. 

Miah @ 3 days (the one on top)









@ 5.5 weeks









@ 2 yrs









Lexi @ 9 weeks:









@ 5.5 mo









We're trying to do one of those morph things with the new kid. I need to get a better camera, y'all put my cellphone pictures to shame! :blush:


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Joe, rescued as a green dog









Joe, rehomed as a fully trained dog a year later









Gnash as a pup









Gnash as a fully trained dog, 3yrs later









Creasy as a pup









Creasy still a pup a year later


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark (male)

5 weeks (he's in there somewhere)










3 years old












Zefra (female)

2 days old (she is in there somewhere)










15 months old


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Rocket, around 10 or 11 weeks:










And about a month ago, right around his 12 month birthday: (my avitar pic is from last week)


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Good Golly Miss Molly, 8 weeks








and now, 18 months









Nice pictures of all the dogs, cool thread.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

*First pic of Hans, 4.5 weeks.*










*And today, 6 months. He looks sad because I was telling him "Leave it!" so I could take the picture, LOL!*


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> Rocket, around 10 or 11 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow his color is awesome! His coat is like fire!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Awww... this is a great thread! Seeing all these puppies are adorable and the changes are amazing!
> 
> Here's some of Zira:
> 
> ...


Duke looks so happy now!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> *First pic of Hans, 4.5 weeks.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hans is so "hans"som!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

robk said:


> Hans is so "hans"som!


Bwahaha! I see what you did there! :laugh:


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I love looking at all of the color changes. Mine haven't changed colors too much : )

They are both about nine weeks in their puppy pictures. The adult pictures were taken a couple weeks ago at our cabin. Dude (fluffy one) is 8 months in that picture and Charlie is 5 years.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

Odita,female

7 weeks










...and 13 months old (pic taken 2 days ago)


----------



## mrg1429 (Sep 20, 2011)

Reagan i day i picked him @ 8 weeks...../Users/gaskin375/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Previews/2011/09/23/20110923-230029/IMG_1157.jpg

.......and [email protected] 12 months/Users/gaskin375/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Previews/2012/07/18/20120718-101124/IMG_1903.jpg


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

robk said:


> Duke looks so happy now!


Oh he is! He's a very happy go lucky dog. Serious when he needs to be, but otherwise he's just enjoying himself!  He's definitely changed over the past 6 months!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow...super looking dog. 


hattifattener said:


> Odita,female
> 
> 7 weeks
> 
> ...


----------



## chuckh (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

7 weeks and 13 months.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

robk said:


> 7 weeks and 13 months.


Wow, I can't decide in which pic he is more gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Icon










First pic with both ears up










Fairly recent


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Icon is SOOO handsome!!! :wub:


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Gaia - The day I brought her home @ 6 weeks and today @ 18 weeks 5 days.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kaiser at 6 weeks:

so tiny! by jsnail17, on Flickr

Kaiser 1 week ago (a day before turning 6 months):

takin' a stroll by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

damaya said:


> Icon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I can say is WOW!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

gaia_bear said:


> Gaia - The day I brought her home @ 6 weeks and today @ 18 weeks 5 days.


 Is Gia a blue?


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

robk said:


> Is Gia a blue?


She is.


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

> Icon is SOOO handsome!!!





> All I can say is WOW!!


Icon says "thanks".


----------



## vlad (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

The color changes that some of these guys and girls go through is amazing. 

/good thread/


----------



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

Brutus the day we brought him home and Brutus at 7 months


----------



## kag0002 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hampton at 7 weeks









Hampton a few weeks ago at 1.5 years 










Love that pup!


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Kaos male born 8-6-2003. Pictures at around 9 weeks old and from April 2012 after his stem cell treatment.....


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

^^2 late 2 edit^^. Here is one I found of Kaos at 4 weeks of age. He was an import from Hungary by way of Kaykohl Land GSD.....


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

Xena @ 10 Weeks









Xena @ 5 1/2 months


----------



## mygsdgypsy (Jul 20, 2012)

wow time fly's....

7 weeks








13 weeks
















current at 10.5 yrs


----------



## Katie and Kai's Mommy (May 8, 2012)

I love it! The changes are amazing! Here is Kai, the day he came home at 7w5d









and last week at 5 1/2 months


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

Kaylee-GSD mix on the day I brought her home. I'm not exactly sure of her age 4-8 weeks? 4.6 lbs



















Kaylee-around 6 months old. Was exactly 50 lbs on July 17th. 

Please forgive the drool spots on the couch. She's still teething. 









with my 20 lb. Jack Russell/Chihuahua


----------



## Kontrollverlust (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's Athena at ~4-5 months old


and here she is ~10 months old guarding her frisbee from the evil rabbits!


----------

